# Any recommendations?



## fortyfourcaliber

New to the board. My name's RJ and I play guitar in a metal band.

I love classical music but I need to find more good pieces. 
I like serious music mostly in minor tonality. I like anything virtuosic or really epic.

I really enjoyed Paganini's Caprices. I am a huge Shostakovich fan: his cello concerto, string quartet No. 8, etc.
I am particularly fond of Kodaly's cello sonata and I wish to find other pieces that really hit me like that one but I have yet to find any.

Any suggestions?


----------



## joen_cph

Cello-music a bit similar to your taste:

Kabalevsky: 2nd Cello Concerto, especially the Wallfisch recording on the Chandos label; the 1st Concerto is a gentle, lyrical work;
Enescu: Cello Sonatas, the Arte Nova issue with Rudin is good.
Myaskovsky: 2nd Cello Sonata, the Accent issue with Dientiels is the most dramatic
Crumb: Cello Solo Sonata

Some other works you might enjoy:

Liszt: Totentanz
Martinu: Double Concerto, try the 6th symphony later; it´s complicated, but fresh and gorgeous
Honegger: Symphonies 2 & 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos, the Krainev issue is among the best.
Janacek: Taras Bulba, Sinfonietta
Brahms: Piano concertos, Piano Quintet - and the 3rd Violin Sonata as a lyrical alternative.


----------

